# Spoiler Problem



## garrett (May 7, 2006)

Had my car 2 weeks now, covered 700 miles and enjoying it alot. 
However this afternoon whilst cleaning the car I tried to put spoiler up with manual overide switch to clean some bird poo off. But however hard I tried just couldn't get it up  Could hear motor trying to lift it and it would move slightly before warning lamp comes on and DIS beeps. Must have tried over 10 times over next few hours. Even looked for fuse to try and reset it to no avail.
Anybody got any ideas or is it off to the stealers for me? Have seen some other people have had similar problems.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

garrett said:


> Had my car 2 weeks now, covered 700 miles and enjoying it alot.
> However this afternoon whilst cleaning the car I tried to put spoiler up with manual overide switch to clean some bird poo off. But however hard I tried just couldn't get it up  Could hear motor trying to lift it and it would move slightly before warning lamp comes on and DIS beeps. Must have tried over 10 times over next few hours. Even looked for fuse to try and reset it to no avail.
> Anybody got any ideas or is it off to the stealers for me? Have seen some other people have had similar problems.


If you search the forum you'll see most people that seem to have had their car two weeks or more have had the same issue. Mines booked in for this week. Started working after a day or so. Dealer couldnt find any info re the problem on their system.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm afraid so.

*Spoiler Layout.*










Hans.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

ChinsVXR said:


> Dealer couldnt find any info re the problem on their system.


Unfortunately (for us), there'll probably be more info on this forum than there will be on the dealer's system just yet ...

Strange though that the same problem hasn't manifested itself in other countries - ie where they got their cars before the UK release :?


----------



## garrett (May 7, 2006)

I agree it is a bit strange it's only UK cars that seen to have the problem. Hopefully it is a software problem rather than a hardware problem. On mine it is as if the spoiler thinks it is up and is trying to lower ???sensor/fimware problem.
Also managed to kerb one of my alloys yesterday so I wonder what else will go wrong as it normally comes in threes!


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

I've had my V6 MK II for 3 weeks now, 500miles, loving it. Just happened to read your thread this morning and thought to myself poor guy. Drove my wife up to the airport this afternoon and would you believe it, my spoiler has now also stopped working.....sounds just like yours, I can hear the little motor whirring but the spoiler soesn't rise and a warning light comes up on the dash pod computer. I can't believe it.
Have you tried going over 75 or 80 on the motorway to see if the spoiler comes up automatically???
I will have to check mine into the Belfast Audi garage this week, but I wonder how long it will take to fix? And will the stealers give a decent courtesy car or some rubbish while I wait?
I hope this spoiler thing doesn't become the a new 'gremlin' for the MK II, we don't want a repeat of the whole 'dashpod' issue with the MK I.
Cheers
Michael.


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Just rushed out to check mine. Still works *touch wood*. Only had mine three days so will report back on days 14 and 21


----------



## garrett (May 7, 2006)

No, I havn't tried taking car out for a quick drive above 80 yet this afternoon. Will probably try later. What I don't want though is for the spoiler to get stuck in the up position...
Will book mine in for this week to get it looked at.


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

I hadn't thought about it getting stuck in the upright position, if that happened you couldn't park it anywhere. I wonder do Boxters have the same problem with their adjustable spoilers?


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

sorry to sound dumb... but why couldn' t you park it anywhere? Does it reveal a way in to the boot or something, if you leave it up?

ps... for all those owners who have trouble getting up. You van buy Viagra on the internet now!

:wink:


----------



## garrett (May 7, 2006)

No, but if stuck in up position it is just asking for some idiot to damage it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Appears to me the motor is not strong enough....


----------



## ttharv (Oct 7, 2006)

Mines in on Monday for a new unit, will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Appears to me the motor is not strong enough....


How strong does it need to be to push up a couple of hundred grams of alumimium?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

a bit more than it appears to be :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> a bit more than it appears to be :lol:


Oh dear. Where's Tim the Tool Time Taylor when you need him?! He'd swop that puny motor out before you can say "penny pinching barstwerds" and put one in so powerful that it would flip the car over every time the spoiler was raised.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Karcsi said:


> How strong does it need to be to push up a couple of hundred grams of alumimium?


Plastic....

Tosh told us the car was from plastic :wink: 
Please stay awake Karcsi :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

it doesn't bother me, if the spoiler fails to come up.
don't like that "show" thing on the MK1 and i don't like that "show" thing on the MK2

8)


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

Rebel said:


> it doesn't bother me, if the spoiler fails to come up.
> don't like that "show" thing on the MK1 and i don't like that "show" thing on the MK2
> 
> 8)


It has a functionality.

Or do you belive the engineers attached the spoiler just for show?


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

I took my car out on a dual carriage way tonight, took it over 80 and the spoiler popped up automatically. Bizarrely the manual / overide button and spoiler is now working normally again. Try it and see what happens.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Had exactly the same issue. 

Was working fine, until i washed the car and after that it stopped working manually but seem to work okay on the motorway.

To be honest, you can push it down if it gets stuck up/


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Yep I had this issue (probably the first to have it  )

I'm waiting on a 'part' which should be here this week...

PS. It doesn't get stuck 'up' it just sometimes wont come up as it were.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

vanos said:


> It has a functionality.
> 
> Or do you belive the engineers attached the spoiler just for show?


Yes it has a functionality, it's made for nono's who can't drive, so that the car will be idiot-proof at any time :wink:

I like car's with a "nasty" back, they are fun to drive..........(*just like woman*)


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Yes it has a functionality, it's made for nono's who can't drive, so that the car will be idiot-proof at any time :wink:


Hmm, if the back end goes light at 150mph I'd vote for downforce over your driver skills any day :wink:


----------



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

squiggel said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it has a functionality, it's made for nono's who can't drive, so that the car will be idiot-proof at any time :wink:
> ...


LOL


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I drove my MK1 with "toe-in" more than you can imagine. 
The back was like a ballerina on ice, but the car did great on the track.
After the crashes in germany they made the car, boring with ESP and spoilers and special suspension.
They didn't wanted to happen again, so they made it "idiot" and "woman" proof :wink:

There are many TT's in the netherlands without the ugly spoiler on the MK1. And did they crash ?????? :wink:

But i get the point, you like spoilers 8)

I'm glad the spoiler only get out with higher speed, because i don;t like it when the car is parked or driving slowly. It looks very cheap i think. Audi AG did safe some money on that spoiler :lol:


----------



## garrett (May 7, 2006)

Driving to work this morning went over 80 and my spoiler reset itself and came up. Was then working normally all day, but have just driven home now it had 2 spoiler errors on motorway. Will take it in this week to be looked at. Do you know what the part is they have ordered for you??


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

garrett said:


> Driving to work this morning went over 80 and my spoiler reset itself and came up. Was then working normally all day, but have just driven home now it had 2 spoiler errors on motorway. Will take it in this week to be looked at. Do you know what the part is they have ordered for you??


Mines intermitent as well. I'll see what they find on Wednesday.


----------



## ttharv (Oct 7, 2006)

My Audi dealer replaced the whole unit as it comes as one apparently. So far it has not failed since and the dealer was told by Audi UK there was a QA issue with some early cars. I asked if the part number was the same as my old one and apparently it was so I can only assume it was a bad batch?


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

ttharv said:


> My Audi dealer replaced the whole unit as it comes as one apparently. So far it has not failed since and the dealer was told by Audi UK there was a QA issue with some early cars. I asked if the part number was the same as my old one and apparently it was so I can only assume it was a bad batch?


Thats what I was told.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Another case of this same problem today after about 300 miles.

Called the dealer and they have replaced a sensor on two cars to fix this problem.

Is this classed as a major 'cock up' yet? :?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Mine seems to happen only after it gets washed and only via the manual button,

It then starts working okay when its suppose to and even with the manual overide button.

So not sure what is causing it!

Haven't had a chance to book it in to get it sorted.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Do you guys drive round poping the spoiler every 50mtrs?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

No actually! well okay.... not manually anyway!! :lol:

TBH don't use it as much as i thought i would, but when showing the car to friends, its nice to demo the spoiler, but then not so nice when it doesn' work!! :x


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Touch wood my spoiler is fine after 1000 miles. But then I don't play with it much.

The engine is loosening up nicely  Had the traction control light on at 90 on the M4 under hard acceleration but less misbehaviour than on a Mk1 Quattro.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Agree, Just gone past a 1000 miles too.

And its is feeling good! Though it is more fun in the dry than the wet!


----------

